# Let's talk recovery



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sure this has been asked in a variety of ways in the past, therefore I apologize in advance for the questions...but I'm thinking I may have some me-specific questions. :winking0014:

So my surgeon tells me I have thyroid cancer and I need to come back into talk to him about thyroid eviction. (See original thread here)

As I've said, as much as I've love to be all woe is me, it's gonna be fine, I've got great people around me and, hell, this is why they make great wine!

I'm not concerned about my "day job." I've got a flexible schedule, can take off as much time as needed, and can work from home for as long as needed too.

My concerns are related to my all-consuming horse hobby. I've got a small farm and a small herd of horses who are my life (I mean, of course, after my husband and family and such...). My husband isn't a horse person, but can provide coverage for me with regard to their care for short periods of time. The reality is they are pretty self-sufficient, however, said husband doesn't really "get" horses, doesn't really know how to handle them, and doesn't know what to look for in terms of potential problems.

Also, the husband has a pretty busy job and the hospital where I'll have the surgery is slightly over an hour from our house & where he works. So I'm thinking he may not be able to provide horse care coverage for me a few days.

Because of all that, I'm going to hire a couple of college kids to handle the chores, just so I won't be worrying. They are both fantastic kids and are willing to help, but they've got busy schedules so as soon as I have a surgery date, I need to confirm the care dates with them.

So that's a long winded way of asking:

1) Should I be expecting to stay overnight at the hospital?
and;
2) Best guess estimate: how long before I can comfortably do things like, throw around bales of hay, muck stalls, push around wheelbarrows of manure etc.?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I'll try to answer the best I can. I had a completion thyroidectomy 2 weeks ago tomorrow.

I stayed overnight both times.

Aren't you the one that ran 5 miles the other day? If you are in really good physical shape, my guess that you could probably begin easy chores within a week or so. My doctor's note said "no strenuous activity for 2 weeks". That said, I am off to camp and kayak in a couple of days. I feel great, and I didn't before the surgery.

Best wishes to you. I think you are in great hands.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you webster! I was hoping you'd reply.

Yes, I was the one who ran and continues to run regularly. That sounds about what I had in mind. If I need them longer, I vet they can help, but I just wanted to get something confirmed with them ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I had a hemi-thyroidectomy (took half my thyroid), followed a few weeks later by a completion thyroidectomy (took the other half) after it was determined I had papillary cancer. They kept me overnight both times. I would be surprised if they didn't keep you overnight...they have to keep an eye on your calcium levels and make sure your parathyroid glands are functional before they send you home.

As for the chores, I agree with webster2 - you can probably do the easy stuff within a week or so. But it's going to be longer before you can throw bales of hay. I'm thinking the muscles in your neck will be very sore, and hard physical activity like that will not feel good.

Most importantly, you can get back to wine drinking right away!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Thank you webster! I was hoping you'd reply.
> 
> Yes, I was the one who ran and continues to run regularly. That sounds about what I had in mind. If I need them longer, I vet they can help, but I just wanted to get something confirmed with them ASAP. Thanks!


You have a great attitude! And,it will be fine! Best wishes!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Most importantly, you can get back to wine drinking right away!


And this? Well, this is the MOST important part, isn't it? hugs6

Awesome! Thank you so much.


----------

